# fox warning



## squeaker (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi

Wasn't sure where to post this but sure it will get seen here.

Just wanted to warn owners of any pets which might be at risk and remind you to be on your guard for Mr or Mrs Fox. In this weather it's a real risk. They are hungry and get really desperate!

I saw a fox prowling without giving a damn about my presence this morning at 9am. Around the rabbits and hens. 

Please just be extra careful.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

squeaker said:


> Hi
> 
> Wasn't sure where to post this but sure it will get seen here.
> 
> ...


We have a family that live somewhere near the brook near me.. The kids see it in the mornings as brazen as out.. x


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

I would love to see a Fox in its real habitat. They are something we do not have here, but i love them. 

But i agree about keeping guard on your precious pets!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

aw poor foxes pets and livestock should be kept secure from them all year long


----------



## colette85 (Jan 5, 2011)

due 2 foxes this is why i can no longer have rabbits/guinea pigs cos its just so heartbreaking

my mother witnessed a fox take one of my guinea pigs when i was a teen i was a complete mess

the thing that made it worse was he came back for my other pets we reckon

at the time i had 2 guinea pigs n 2 rabbits

that one incident has put me off keeping them now


----------

